# You Would Have to be Insane to buy it, but...



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I had to post this picture.. the latest computer case design from Thermaltake.. the "Level 10" for a mere $850!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not sure insane is the best choice of words.
Chronically stupid, perhaps?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

That thing is awesome, but way too expensive.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

> iBuyPower Is Exclusive System Integrator For Thermaltake Level 10 Case
> Wednesday, December 09, 2009 - by Shawn Oliver
> Remember Thermaltake's Level 10 gaming chassis? How could you forget? The extreme, high-end, niche case just recently went on sale to the general public at around $850, but for those who don't have the time or know-how to build their own full system within it, iBuyPower is coming to the rescue. The company has today announced that it will be the exclusive system integrator to offer the case, so if you want a pre-built Level 10-based rig, it's iBuyPower or bust.
> 
> The wild chassis will be filled with an Intel Core i7 920 CPU, 6GB of DDR3 memory and a 128GB SSD, not to mention a GeForce GTX 285 (2GB), 1TB of additional HDD storage space, a Killer Xeno Gaming Network Card, LCD control panel and a Blu-ray drive. Of course, you'll also be able to customize it somewhat, but you won't find one any cheaper than $2499. Orders are being accepted immediately.


More here: http://hothardware.com/News/iBuyPower-Is-Exclusive-System-Integrator-For-Thermaltake-Level-10-Case/

And here: http://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Configurators.aspx?mid=518

My take on this: sure the case is expensive, but an entire system in that case for $2499 [sans monitor] does not sound that out of line. I would want one if I needed one. Just sayin'.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> you won't find one any cheaper than $2499


GROAN! 

Not a bad price for the build, considering the cost of the case alone.

And to think...in 1994, exactly 15 years ago this month, I paid more than (not then) $2500 for my first PC, a Compaq 486 with a measly 500 mB HDD and a pitiful 128k RAM, and just 5 years later, I paid that much for my first laptop, a POS WinBook. :whatdidid


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

barryb said:


>


Interesting. I like how the Primary HDD is a SSD and then there is a secondary HDD installed. I guess by running Windows off of a SSD, there would be a significant speed increase in using the system.

- Merg


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Interesting. I like how the Primary HDD is a SSD and then there is a secondary HDD installed. I guess by running Windows off of a SSD, there would be a significant speed increase in using the system.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, pretty noticeable, especially in boot up.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Interesting. I like how the Primary HDD is a SSD and then there is a secondary HDD installed. I guess by running Windows off of a SSD, there would be a significant speed increase in using the system.
> 
> - Merg


You are correct Merg. No moving parts = faster access times. One would put their OS on the SSD (and any other programs they see fit).

"Everything else" would go on that secondary drive.

It really is not that bad of a price for this computer IMHO.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Nick said:


> GROAN!
> 
> And to think...in 1994, exactly 15 years ago this month, I paid more than (not then) that for my first PC, a Compaq 486 with a measly 500 mB HDD and a pitiful 128k RAM, and just 5 years later, I paid that much for my first laptop, a POS WinBook. :whatdidid


Then (not than), let's not talk about how much I paid for my first IBM XT system with 512k ram, an 8Mhz 8086 processor and a whopping 5.25in full height 10Meg hard drive........at a university discount....$5600.00 . Oh that was with a monochrome display too.....


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Ironic, as I look at the iBuyPower machine to have mentally spotted the "weak" link component...

The ASUS motherboard.. imagine calling the P6T "weak".

The ASUS P7P55D would be more appropriate.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> Ironic, as I look at the iBuyPower machine to have mentally spotted the "weak" link component...
> 
> The ASUS motherboard.. imagine calling the P6T "weak".
> 
> The ASUS P7P55D would be more appropriate.


I agree Larry. _"$2500 to start"_ for a reason.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

elaclair said:


> Then (not than), let's not talk about how much I paid for my first IBM XT system with 512k ram, an 8Mhz 8086 processor and a whopping 5.25in full height 10Meg hard drive........at a university discount....$5600.00 . Oh that was with a monochrome display too.....


I had one of those. Let me tell you, I was king geek in college. Every body else I knew had two 5.25 floppys.

Mine was bought in June 1985 with an Okidata dot matrix printer for a shade over $5K.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I went ahead and built my theoretical "dream system" on the above links. Under 5k for, well, a monster of a computer, and MUCH better than what Alienware could offer price wise.

Now I just need to figure out this weeks lottery numbers.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

barryb said:


>


So what's the case doing here to earn its $800+?
Could one not build the same system in a "normal" case for much less?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> So what's the case doing here to earn its $800+?
> Could one not build the same system in a "normal" case for much less?


Heck yes they could, but then they would be talking about a different case.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

So, other than looking cool to some people (personally thinking it's ridiculous looking), what does this case offer?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Marlin Guy said:


> So, other than looking cool to some people (personally thinking it's ridiculous looking), what does this case offer?


Several new exposed horizontal surfaces for dust collection.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Several new exposed horizontal surfaces for dust collection.


That is actually the exact same thing that struck me about it.
I'd rather have slim, sleek, and as innocuous as possible.

But I drive a Tacoma and a Corolla, not a Lamborghini.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

While this case, designed in conjunction with BMW Design Works, is obviouly heavy on the visual appeal... turns out the case has a lot of thought and innovative ideas in it.

Ex.. thos 6 HDD bays.. they are mounted on a huge aluminum heatsink (the ribs behind them) no fan cooling required.

Read more at http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/exclusive_thermaltakes_jawdropping_level_10_chassis_unboxed


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

If I had a Lamboorghini I would have my "staff" dust it.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Several new exposed horizontal surfaces for dust collection.


:lol: best observation stated so far, and exactly what I was thinking. Although it probably comes with a hand swiffer [it should for that price].


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Richard King said:


> If I had a Lamboorghini I would have my "staff" dust it.


I would dust mine with my staff!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I've been thinking cases started to need to be designed like this for awhile where you can contain heat per item easier.

I used to not use cases for most of my builds and just find neat ways to mount them on walls and such. However with kids that has gone away and cases became mandatory.

I wouldn't be surprised to see more cases setup like this where things start to get separated.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

It's a niche item definitely. I think most knew that from the start when it was demoed awhile back.

You have to remember there are standard looking cases that get into the $500-$600 range, so to do a unique design that is a niche item the price is not too surprising (even if it is "overpriced" for what it is!).

Some in action shots:
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/thermaltake-s-700-level-10-pc-case-live-shots


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Richard King said:


> If I had a Lamboorghini I would have my "staff" dust it.


Now Richard, you know if you had a Lambo, you'd hand wash it yourself with only the finest auto shampoo, virgin wool wash mitt, and purified water!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I've been thinking cases started to need to be designed like this for awhile where you can contain heat per item easier.
> 
> I used to not use cases for most of my builds and just find neat ways to mount them on walls and such. However with kids that has gone away and cases became mandatory.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see more cases setup like this where things start to get separated.


I gotta see a pic of one of your custom setups. I'm intrigued now.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

So Larry - based on your original heading and post.

I'm figuring the photo is a picture of yours...:lol:

Bet Windows 7 really hums along on it.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So Larry - based on your original heading and post.
> 
> I'm figuring the photo is a picture of yours...:lol:
> 
> Bet Windows 7 really hums along on it.


Actually, I will be (finally) assembling my new i7 machine over the holidays and I will be using a Thermaltake Case, but it will be the V9. I chose this particular case because of excellent reviews and its cooling capabilities. It has 2x120mm and 2x230mm case fans.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

LarryFlowers said:


> Actually, I will be (finally) assembling my new i7 machine over the holidays and I will be using a Thermaltake Case, but it will be the V9. I chose this particular case because of excellent reviews and its cooling capabilities. It has 2x120mm and 2x230mm case fans.


Figured you'd be a power user...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I paid about $2,300 for my first office PC, a Tandy Model II with a whopping 64k etc. etc. That was a 1980 $2,300 which is $70 gazillion in todays dollars. (If you can't tell, I'm old.)

I looked at all the cool stuff, but I'm not a gamer and, though I do some video editing, I found I couldn't really save much money building my own computers this time and I really don't need the experience. So I bought directly from HP two of these (one for my wife and one for me) $1,099.00 each:

*HP Pavilion Elite e9280t PC*

Genuine Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-920 processor [2.66GHz, 1MB L2 + 8MB shared L3 cache]
9GB DDR3-1066MHz SDRAM [5 DIMMs] from 8GB
640GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive
1GB ATI Radeon HD 4650 [DVI, HDMI, VGA]
Motherboard manufacturer's name: Pegatron IPMTB-TK (HP name: Truckee), Socket LGA1366, Front Side Bus 4.8 GT/s QPI, Intel X58 Express Chipset, Triple channel memory architecture supports up to 24 GB of PC3-8500 (DDR3-1066) DIMM
LightScribe 16X max. DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive
Integrated 10/100/1000 (Gigabit) Ethernet, No wireless LAN
15-in-1 memory card reader, 1 USB, 1394, audio
Integrated 7.1 channel sound with front audio ports
HP multimedia keyboard and HP premium laser mouse
 I pulled the 1TB WD data drives purchased last year out of our old computers. It seems to be enough computer to handle posting here and my blogs.:sure:

But I will say, I may someday be installilng a Kingston SSDNow drive just for the fun of it. And it's hell to work inside the HP case though it is really compact and well designed for the end user.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

i guess the main cost here is the case. cuz my rig has 12gb ddr3, 128gb ssd, 1.5 tb storage, gtx 295, core i7 3.07ghz x4 + 4 virtual, dvd rw...and the regular stuff, 7.1, ethernet..etc ... for a lot less than that price. with my 24 inch monitor i got around 1200 in mine. which i know some (my wife) think its just crazy to have a computer that costs so much but omg its soooo sweeet!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

JcT21 said:


> i guess the main cost here is the case. cuz my rig has 12gb ddr3, 128gb ssd, 1.5 tb storage, gtx 295, core i7 3.07ghz x4 + 4 virtual, dvd rw...and the regular stuff, 7.1, ethernet..etc ... for a lot less than that price. with my 24 inch monitor i got around 1200 in mine. which i know some (my wife) think its just crazy to have a computer that costs so much but omg its soooo sweeet!


If I can't afford to get two, I have to wait. And in this case, I just waited for Windows 7 to upgrade to a Core i7.

My wife likes her new one as she multitasks like crazy and the new system just whistles while it works. I'm not sure whether it's the 64-bit Windows 7, the Core i7, the 9GB of ram, or the video card, or the combination, but it doesn't stumble for her and I have my new computer too.


----------



## tralfaz (Nov 1, 2009)

Why is it that half the threads in this sub-forum, always end up with geeks talking about how much they paid for their old computers? We get it. Computers are cheaper now.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you for your valuable contribution to the topic.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It's on sale: http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122109-_-email-_-E0-_-Combo

I think I'll buy two.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Richard King said:


> It's on sale: http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Dec-0-2009/SupCombo/index.html?nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL122109&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122109-_-email-_-E0-_-Combo
> 
> I think I'll buy two.


Richard.. could you please buy me one also? Times are tough right now...


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Richard King said:


> It's on sale: http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemai...&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL122109-_-email-_-E0-_-Combo
> 
> I think I'll buy two.


I went ahead and ordered one, but not from Newegg, and not for that price. 

I wanted a new computer and went to Alienware. I got "jacked" around for close to a quarter of a year.... and then started shopping for something new (and serious).

I will let you all know what I think sometime in January.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

(and yes: I am insane Larry, but you already knew that)


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

No, not insane. Just have that kind of money laying around.

It is not like $1K ice cream

http://www.dailyolive.com/got_1000_why_no.html

Now that's insane.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

koji68 said:


> No, not insane. Just have that kind of money laying around.
> 
> It is not like $1K ice cream
> 
> ...


Let's see, do I rewire my home theater with Monster Cables, or buy that sundae...you know, I'd think I'd choose the sundae! :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

rudeney said:


> Let's see, do I rewire my home theater with Monster Cables, or buy that sundae...you know, I'd think I'd choose the sundae! :lol:


Actually, that would be the wisest decision.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

It's a very nice looking case unique design retardedly expensive but something i would buy if it did cost less


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

I got my computer this week. What a screamer.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

You or the computer?


----------

